# Colon Resection



## renee.lyle (Sep 28, 2009)

Pt is one week status post colectomy for perforated colon.  CT scan showed evidence of colonic necrosis at the distal colon toward the colostomy. Back to the OR due to sudden onset of tachycardia and severe abdominal pain. The ostomy was removed from abdominal wall and mobilized into the abdomen. Necrotic colon removed and proximal transverse colon was then brought out through the abdominal wall with a new ostomy. I am in need of some help figuring out how to code these types of procedures. I am looking at 44340 and just can't figure this whole thing out. Modifier 78. Any help would be greatly appreciated and if you have any info you could supply me to read, that would be even better. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Bella Cullen (Sep 29, 2009)

I would use 44345 because that code is used for revision colostomy by forming a new stoma site.
78 mod.


----------

